# help!!!!! pink eye.....



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

I got 2 goats 1 both eyes are a milky white the other has one eye an half an eye milky white. An i know the rest are in for it soon enough.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

If you search pinkeye on the forum, there should be a lot of stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If there are no Ulcers ( red bump in eye) then you can treat with LA 200/tylan 200 or penicilin as an eye drop...keep their face clean and dry as much as possible and out of sun light....If there is an ulcer, use a triple antibiotic cream such as neospordin..
here is a article to give more ideas : ) 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pinkeyeingoats.html


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok thanks we been flushing it with sterile. An saline mix with triple abo

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

catching if fast will help it run its course faster : ) best wishes


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Emmy acts a little like her visions off kind of like a spinning effect like she's judging movement. An it worries me cause these goats r my other babies my great grandpa got me started on the love of goats an i have already lost a lot of goats this year alone.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thsi could be the start of Polio..I would start her on Thiamine or fortified B complex right away..Polio will cause staggering, like a drunk.. star gazing and blindness..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a bit of info on goat polio and listeriosis..both are usually treated the same time since both can share many of the same symptoms...best wishes

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

She don't stager an she can see its like cloudy she moves her head slightly like she making sure of its distance.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably just because she's having a hard time seeing. If the eye is not ulcerated, use Tylan200, or LA200, or something comparable, draw up 1cc per eye and take the needle off. Take your time and try to get as much of the cc as you can in each eye (it will run out a lot though). It should clear up quickly, normally only takes one treatment for my goats, it should clear up within a day or two. You can do it once or twice a day. I only do it once all together because their eye's are normally clear by the next morning.


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank guys i stoped having kids after#7 so now they r my kids now an when i can walk around an there right at my side i know its a good day, but when there sick i wanna grab a rocking chair lol.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Where's the best place to get la200 i have never had to use it. Wormer a mefs for cocci id all i have ever had to use on these kidos

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she is just compsating for her eye issue then...LA 200 can be at tractor supply...you can alo get tylan 200...you really only need a drop in each effective eye..and even if it looks clear the next day I would do this at least 3-5 days to be sure the infection is gone..keep the face and eye area as dry as you can..
a daily fortified B complex shot wouldnt hurt while they get through this..its a great spplort vitamin for times of stress

A good OTC cocci treatment if Dimethox, again should be able toget it at Tractor supply but most farm supply stores should carry it...Sulmet is another...1 ccper 5# day one then 1 ccper 10# day two oraly, straight out of the bottle
another treatment I prefer, but needs to be ordered is Baycox...its a one time treatment, 2 if you have an issue 1 cc per 5# once orally..works great, I order from horseprerace.com

for reg. wormer I would choose one that cover a large base..Ivomec plus and Vabazen are what we use, both will kill liver fluke where other wormers willnot....valbazen is great for kids and new moms, bucks..any one who is not pregnant..1 cc per 10# orally..Ivomec Plus is 1 cc per 40# sub Q..other use it orally at 1cc per 30#. Never use it orally in heavey loaded goats..do injected first then repeat in 10 days orally if you choose.. I do not use Ivomec product on kids under 6 month of age.
Ivomec plus can be found at TSC and sometimes Valabzen can, but I get Valabazen from my local farm supply store

The reason I say choose a broad wormer is you should use one wormer type (reg. wormer and a white wormer) Until it no longer works...my as well choose a wormer with the most bang for your buck..


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya we stick to one med till they don't have an effect anymore cause it keeps us from running out of options. I'm starting to love this goat spot the ppl here are kind and care as much as i do for my baby's lol. Thanks guys

one way hillbilly acres


----------

